

Whois over SMS, for those late night product sessions at the bar. - everyplace
http://whoisms.net

======
everyplace
The simplest script combining Twilio and Domai.nr, but it has already proven
super useful to me. I love the idea of being able to install an app by
emailing someone a vcard.

